# North Yorkshire expats living in France



## journojenny

Are you from North Yorkshire and now living in France? If so, BBC Radio York would love to speak to you. Please PM me by end of Tues 19th Oct.


----------



## scarybee

Hi Jenny

Yes, we moved to France from N Yorks about 2 1/2 yrs ago - but I can't work out how to PM you. See if you can PM me and I'll reply of Forum!
Sarah


----------



## journojenny

Hi Scarybee, I think I have to make a few more posts before I get the PM facility, so here goes - I'll keep trying


----------



## journojenny

scarybee said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Yes, we moved to France from N Yorks about 2 1/2 yrs ago - but I can't work out how to PM you. See if you can PM me and I'll reply of Forum!
> Sarah



Just one more should do it....


----------



## scarybee

journojenny said:


> Just one more should do it....


holding my breath! good luck....


----------



## scarybee

Are you still there? Try checking out my blog lacuisineverte on blogspot - maybe you could get hold of me that way. I just to do cookery slots on Radio York btw. Won't let me put the address properly - google-moi!
S


----------



## scarybee

scarybee said:


> Are you still there? Try checking out my blog lacuisineverte on blogspot - maybe you could get hold of me that way. I just to do cookery slots on Radio York btw. Won't let me put the address properly - google-moi!
> S


Should read "used to do" of course.....


----------

